# First time to Hawaii question



## gmarine (Mar 28, 2015)

We are considering our first trip to Hawaii next summer. We are proably going to do two weeks in timeshares plus a couple extra days. 

I grabbed a two bedroom at Hilton Kings Land yesterday. Having never been there, I'm wondering if this would be a good choice for one of the weeks. Going with wife and kids will be 16 and 12 at the time. 

I was thinking a second week in Maui and maybe a couple days added on in Oahu.   Any thoughts on these choice ?  Thanks,


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2015)

Very good plan for a first trip.  Are you trying to get an exchange for the Westin on Maui?  That can be challenging.

After the Big Island and Maui - Honolulu may seem busy and crowded - if possible, do it first.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 28, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Very good plan for a first trip.  Are you trying to get an exchange for the Westin on Maui?  That can be challenging.
> 
> After the Big Island and Maui - Honolulu may seem busy and crowded - if possible, do it first.



Thanks Denise. I figure for Maui I'd try for the Westin or the Marriott but I realize getting either will be very difficult if not impossible. 

I'm just thinking Honolulu to break up the inter island flights and I'd like to see Pearl Harbor.


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2015)

I would only do the two islands unless this will be your only trip to Hawaii.
Everyone thinks of Pearl Harbor when they think of Hawaii and it is well worth
The trip. Either way your going to love it.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 28, 2015)

slip said:


> I would only do the two islands unless this will be your only trip to Hawaii.
> Everyone thinks of Pearl Harbor when they think of Hawaii and it is well worth
> The trip. Either way your going to love it.



Thanks Jeff.  Now my next dilemma is whether to take the 11 hour non stop from NY on Hawaiian, uggh, or stop and spend a night or two each way in CA.  Im considering the stop in CA because I have a ton of miles on American for Business or First but nothing with Hawaiian Air.


----------



## brigechols (Mar 28, 2015)

gmarine said:


> Thanks Denise. I figure for Maui I'd try for the Westin or the Marriott but I realize getting either will be very difficult if not impossible.
> 
> I'm just thinking Honolulu to break up the inter island flights and I'd like to see Pearl Harbor.



Book a WM unit and place a request for Westin and Marriott.


----------



## ailin (Mar 28, 2015)

gmarine said:


> Thanks Jeff.  Now my next dilemma is whether to take the 11 hour non stop from NY on Hawaiian, uggh, or stop and spend a night or two each way in CA.  Im considering the stop in CA because I have a ton of miles on American for Business or First but nothing with Hawaiian Air.



Hawaiian Air is an AA partner.  You can also do interisland for 5000 miles one-way.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 28, 2015)

Kings Land is a gorgeous resort. It has the "resort-like" feel that Kohala Suites does not have. There are many pools and 4 water slides (though one is clearly meant for kids under 5). They have some resort activities during the week. The Hawaiian dance performance was professional; I also remember free shave ice, two movie nights, and a water slide race.

Kings Land guests also have free access to the Hilton Waikoloa Hotel property. That is a must-see, with another water slide built onto rock walls and waterfalls there. The hotel has a Monorail  and a boat that guests may use to get from one side of the resort to the other. The art, sculptures, and grounds are top-notch.

The resort is about a 1/2 hour north of the main town of Kailua-Kona, where the airport, Costco, WalMart and Safeway are.


----------



## lynne (Mar 28, 2015)

*Koa-ogg*

Your best option would be to go from the Big Island directly to Maui or visa-versa with Mokulele.  It is a very scenic flight and since they use the airport commuter lots, you do not have to go through TSA and can bring any extra food items from one island to the next.   Just watch for a sale and you can get very good prices.

As to the flights, AA flights from NY to LAX and then on to whichever island you choose would be preferable on the way to Hawaii.  On the way back to NY, the best alternative is to either go OGG/HNL-DFW-JFK/LGA since the aircraft is better in business.   The best option would be Hawaiian non-stop from HNL-JFK.


----------



## lynne (Mar 28, 2015)

ailin said:


> Hawaiian Air is an AA partner.  You can also do interisland for 5000 miles one-way.



Unfortunately, you cannot use AA miles for Hawaiian mainland flights.  You can use AA miles for Alaska Air flights.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 28, 2015)

If you get WM Kihei for Maui, you will want it before, not after Kings Land. After, would be a huge let down.


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2015)

I usually like to change planes just so I can get out and walk around a little.
I don't go quite as far as you do though. Next month we are going from 
Chicago to Honolulu and that's long enough for me.

We don't island hop much anymore. We stay two to three weeks on one island.
You lose a lot of time lacking, unpacking, dealing with food and cars. We will still
Do it once every few years though.

You picked two great islands, you won't have a lack of things to do. Leave time 
To relax and get on island time though.


----------



## ailin (Mar 28, 2015)

lynne said:


> Unfortunately, you cannot use AA miles for Hawaiian mainland flights.  You can use AA miles for Alaska Air flights.



I've never tried, but seems like you can.  From AA website:

http://www.aa.com/i18n/AAdvantage/earnMiles/travel/airlines/hawaiianAirlines.jsp

Relevant section:
"Use AAdvantage miles to book award travel on all Hawaiian Airlines and Ohana by Hawaiian flights (including travel between the U.S. and Hawaii) with the AAdvantage participating airline awards. These awards allow travel on any combination of AAdvantage participating carriers."

Apparently, you can't see the availability on AA.com, but you can use the Hawaiian Airlines website to check availability, according to this site (not sure if this info is still current):

http://millionmilesecrets.com/2012/02/21/american-airline-award/


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 28, 2015)

Just used AA miles to book 2 one way flights from Kauai to Maui for 5,000 miles each on Hawaiian airlines. The flights were $142 each so thought that was a pretty good use of 5,000 miles. United wanted 6,000 miles and Hawaiian wanted 7,500 miles for the same flight.


----------



## lynne (Mar 28, 2015)

ailin said:


> I've never tried, but seems like you can.  From AA website:
> 
> http://www.aa.com/i18n/AAdvantage/earnMiles/travel/airlines/hawaiianAirlines.jsp
> 
> ...



That is wonderful news.  Thank you.  We visit family in NY and the direct flight would be of great benefit.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 29, 2015)

gmarine said:


> We are considering our first trip to Hawaii next summer. We are proably going to do two weeks in timeshares plus a couple extra days.
> 
> I grabbed a two bedroom at Hilton Kings Land yesterday. Having never been there, I'm wondering if this would be a good choice for one of the weeks. Going with wife and kids will be 16 and 12 at the time.
> 
> I was thinking a second week in Maui and maybe a couple days added on in Oahu.   Any thoughts on these choice ?  Thanks,



I think your plan is outstanding for a first trip, and I would definitely do all three of the islands you mention.


----------



## tompalm (Mar 30, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I think your plan is outstanding for a first trip, and I would definitely do all three of the islands you mention.



I agree, but spend more time on Oahu, there is lots to do. Even if you have to spend less time in Maui, the trip to Oahu is worth it for teenage kids. Stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village timeshares if you can get one. If not, stay in the hotel there. It has the best beach in Waikiki. Hike Diamond Head and go drive around the east side of the island by Hanauma Bay. 

Regarding the direct flight to New York, it is an easy red eye and gets in early in New York. You should be able to sleep about half the trip and it will seem a lot shorter than 10 hours.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 30, 2015)

Several logistical things to note when planning your trip:

*Hawaii is 6 hours behind NYC. 2pm Hawaii time is 8pm NY time.*

Plan when you're going to eat on the travel day because you'll be all off kilter with the time changes.  If you layover at LAX at 9am Pacific time, which is noon NYC time, go ahead and eat lunch then, or buy/bring food to eat on board the final leg.  Ditto for dinner if you have a late afternoon layover in LAX.  Otherwise, you'll arrive in Hawaii ready to eat your arm off, possibly to discover that all the restaurants have closed. Been there, done that. So plan ahead.  

*On June 1, 2016, sunrise will be around 5:45am and sunset will be around 7:05pm* 

Find exact date and island here: http://www.sunrisesunset.com/USA/Hawaii.asp


You'll arrive still on EDT and then gradually, naturally adapt to the sun, not the clock.

If you arrive on an early afternoon flight, that's ideal.  Because it'll still be light out, and 2pm will feel like 8pm your time, you'll still be awake and alert should you need to rent a car and drive to your resort, no matter which island you arrive on.  

If you arrive on an evening flight (~7pm or later), consider that you'll have been up all night, that 7pm Hawaii time is 1am EDT, and that you'll be driving on unfamiliar roads before deciding what to do that first night.

For Maui, a car rental is a must.  But it's a 45 minute drive along dark, winding roads to Lahaina (WKORV).  Consider staying at the CourtYard near the airport or in Kihei that first night. 

For HNL, I'd hail a taxi and rent a car later, if at all. (HHV has a car rental on site).

For BI, I'd go ahead rent a car and drive the 25 minutes to the resort because it's a flat, easy drive.

Don't hesitate to make very early plans (e.g. Sunrise on Haleakala) especially early on in the trip when you're still on EDT.  Similarly, avoid making dinner reservations for 7pm, or you'll end up with your face in the soup.  And plan late evening activities (e.g. stargazing on Mauna Lea or seeing the volcano at night) for the latter part of the trip.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 30, 2015)

Also, read some good advice in this thread, "What's One thing You Wish You Had Known before you went to Hawaii":

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218338

Another useful thread is "Hawaii Strategy (Oahu maybe?)" in which I shared the advice to fly into Kona or Hilo and fly out of the other airport, as they are on opposite sides of the island.  This requires renting a car with drop off and pick up at two different locations, which most rental companies allow on BI. 

Also, this advice is very useful and might save you some time and money:  "(I)f you do island hop, be sure to book your mainland flights arriving into the first island and departing from the last island. Most airlines allow you to do this for no additional fee. The first time we went to Hawaii, I didn't realize you could do this and departed and arrived in Oahu. That required a timely and costly flight back to Oahu to fly home, instead of flying home directly from Maui. 

Rest of thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211197

And here's another thread you might want to read:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212550


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 30, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> Several logistical things to note when planning your trip:
> 
> *Hawaii is 6 hours behind NYC. 2pm Hawaii time is 8pm NY time.*
> 
> ...



As always Lisa, great advice!


----------



## gmarine (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the great advice !


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 30, 2015)

tompalm said:


> I agree, but spend more time on Oahu, there is lots to do. Even if you have to spend less time in Maui, the trip to Oahu is worth it for teenage kids. Stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village timeshares if you can get one. If not, stay in the hotel there. It has the best beach in Waikiki. Hike Diamond Head and go drive around the east side of the island by Hanauma Bay.
> 
> Regarding the direct flight to New York, it is an easy red eye and gets in early in New York. You should be able to sleep about half the trip and it will seem a lot shorter than 10 hours.


 

I have been to Oahu, Maui, and Kauai.  Oahu is very underrated.  Although after spending 10 days on Oahu in January, I find Honololu/Waikiki to be very overrated, unless a tropical Manhattan appeals to you.  Consider staying at Aulani or Marriott Ko Olina and do a one day excursion to Waikiki and a half day at Pearl Harbor, and at least a half day at the resort, among many other potential Oahu activities.


----------



## n777lt (Mar 31, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> Several logistical things to note when planning your trip:
> 
> *Hawaii is 6 hours behind NYC. 2pm Hawaii time is 8pm NY time.*
> 
> ...


Good advice though I've never run into major time zone/jet lag issues (from Chicago, one hour less difference), and I always carry food [power bars and liquid at a minimum] in case of travel snafus.

For Maui: I want to re-emphasize the point about coming in a day early if you can't get in by 2 or 3 pm, staying at the Courtyard by the airport overnight, and the next morning, stopping at Costco to load up on supplies, before heading over to MOC to check in.  Even if the room's not ready (we lucked out and got our lock-off section at TEN A.M. this year!), MOC will store your food (including refrigerating or freezing stuff) and your luggage, and you'll have full use of the property, ability to charge to the room, access to the "Hospitality Room" shower facility, etc.  (This means packing so as to have clothes, including beach stuff, handy for your time before your room is ready.)  It takes the pressure off you as you arrive after a LONG trip, you're not driving an unfamiliar, unlighted and mostly single lane road (Rte. 30) at night while exhausted, and you gain a full day of vacation (arriving at MOC at 6 pm doesn't seem like effective use of 1/7 of the week)!  We've done this 2 years in a row now, and it really makes sense if you can afford the extra time. The cost: an extra day of car rental, unless you take the time to shuttle to CY at arrival and back to the airport the next morning to pick car up, a half-day of meals, and the Marriott Reward points for the CY. Bonus: if it means you are flying in Thursday instead of Friday, your airfare may be lower.
[Also note: The Courtyard will also freeze and refrigerate food for you if you make the Costco stop the afternoon/evening you arrive.]


----------



## tompalm (Mar 31, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> I have been to Oahu, Maui, and Kauai.  Oahu is very underrated.  Although after spending 10 days on Oahu in January, I find Honololu/Waikiki to be very overrated, unless a tropical Manhattan appeals to you.  Consider staying at Aulani or Marriott Ko Olina and do a one day excursion to Waikiki and a half day at Pearl Harbor, and at least a half day at the resort, among many other potential Oahu activities.



It depends if you like sitting on a quiet beach reading a book, or being in an area where there is lots to do. After spending two weeks on the outer islands, the contrast of a busy area in Waikiki might be a nice change.


----------

